# Looking for PHP Coder



## W1zzard (May 23, 2007)

Any PHP coder interested in working on a project which will offer a good learning experience?

For our ATI BIOS Collection we need a module that extracts information like clocks, voltages etc. from the BIOS and puts it into a MySQL database. I would do it if I had the time. 

If you are interested in working on this please reply here, of course I will give you all the required information and guidance. You should have some PHP experience though.


----------



## Kreij (May 24, 2007)

Sure W1z, you had to pick a scripting language I never dabbled in.
Sure you don't want a C# module or somthing ?


----------



## W1zzard (May 24, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Sure W1z, you had to pick a scripting language I never dabbled in.
> Sure you don't want a C# module or somthing ?



give us a windows server  and no, mono sucks


----------

